# Hot Water Heater



## Moritasgus (Jan 20, 2013)

My (pretty old but still working fine) hot water heater is wrapped in this insulation. The area not covered by the insulation is cool to the touch. I plan to paint the garage, and the insulation will make it hard to clean and paint behind the hot water heater. Is this necessary, or can I get rid of it?


Thanks,
John


----------



## AandPDan (Mar 27, 2011)

You can get rid of it.

It was added to help increase the efficiency of the water heater. You can replace it when you finish, with new if you like. Just make sure to keep it away from the burner.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Might want to check how old that thing is and replace it before it blows out on the bottom.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Feb 2, 2013)

It's amazing how some of these older tanks will last forever and some of the newer ones are only good for 5 - 10 years now.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Moritasgus said:


> My water heater is wrapped in this insulation.
> The area not covered by the insulation is cool to the touch.
> I plan to paint the garage...


Paint **around** the water heater.
Make a nice neat line if you prefer... but leave it all be.

If (when) the time comes to deal with the WH...
paint the remaining 24SF of wall a contrasting color as part of that task.


----------



## Moritasgus (Jan 20, 2013)

*Insulation*

Thanks to all. So I removed the insulation and the DOM on this thing was 1992. Also, now that I can see the tank there is some type of damage or corrosion on the top. I don't see anything near the bottom. Should I just replace it? I have my contractor coming tomorrow on a separate project and I will also have him take a look.


----------



## AandPDan (Mar 27, 2011)

At 20 years old, it doesn't owe you anything.

Replace it, for peace of mind. A new one should be more efficient due to better insulation but also no garbage will be at the bottom of the tank impeding heat transfer.

FYI, that flex hose scares me. Older ones were known to corrode and leak. New ones have an outer jacket.


----------



## Moritasgus (Jan 20, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thank you, I agree and I am definitely going to replace it. My contractor said he would also replace the gas flex line as well.


John


----------

